# Babies!



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Most pictures taken Yesterday.........


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Soo not fair Anele These babies are too cool for school and being soooo cute just makes them all the more adorable-great picsI tell ya if my heart and our house could take it-i'd be hunting down your house and kittnapping


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

LOLOL - I love that new terminology you use - "kittnapiing"


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww look at those adorable balls of fluff - beautiful


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> Most pictures taken Yesterday.........


awe some more lovely babies!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

They are gorgeoussss  really beautifull babys x

loved that kits face wiv his eyes shut at the back of the basket, looks like his grining pmsl...well cute


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous babies elena,,, stunning cats and kittens you have,,, beautiful,,,,,,,,


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Lovely kittens.....My daughter keeps asking me for a house kitten....


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> They are gorgeoussss  really beautifull babys x
> 
> loved that kits face wiv his eyes shut at the back of the basket, looks like his grining pmsl...well cute





colliemerles said:


> gorgeous babies elena,,, stunning cats and kittens you have,,, beautiful,,,,,,,,





Tory01 said:


> Lovely kittens.....My daughter keeps asking me for a house kitten....





garryd said:


> awe some more lovely babies!





Debbie said:


> Awww look at those adorable balls of fluff - beautiful


Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> Yep very nice
> 
> Tracy wants a kitten, however unfortunately i have an allergy...


You're sooooo cruelll.........


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

gorgeous kittens Elena, I love your cats, such a stunning breed


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

they are so gorgeous ... remind me of mine when they were tiny. I love their little faces


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

wonderful pics of ur lil kits,


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> gorgeous kittens Elena, I love your cats, such a stunning breed





Natik said:


> they are so gorgeous ... remind me of mine when they were tiny. I love their little faces





rottiesloveragdolls said:


> wonderful pics of ur lil kits,


Thanks, girls....


----------

